# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات ثيمات Windows 7 Themes أحدث واجمل ثيمات ويندوز سيفين لعام 2011

## mohamed73

Windows 7  Themes أحدث  واجمل ثيمات ويندوز سيفين لعام 2011   ثيمات  2011 لويندوز 7 ثيمات جديدة  ثيمات رائعة لويندوز سفن فى اصدار جديد يضم  خلفيات وايقونات جديدة  وخلفية سطح المكتب، أيقونات سطح المكتب ، ومؤشرات  الماوس وخطط سليمة   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Now  learn to load a very beautiful one of the best themes for Windows 7 .  Has been extended themes support for Windows 7 themes in Windows 7. In  addition to identifying colors chrome window, desktop wallpaper, desktop  icons and mouse pointers, and sound schemes, and themes in Windows 7  settings include a slide show desktop. And use Windows 7 Themes change  the appearance of a wide range of things at one time, making it much  less than granular, allowing the user to set each option separately. Can  only be used for topics in the editions for Windows 7 32-bit or 64-bit.  Download your copy now       الترخيص:Freeware  التوافق:Win7 x32, Win7 x64  الحجم:2.97 Mb    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أكرم العزاني

*أحسن الله إليك أخي*

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Fannan1

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك ا خي
 ((())) تـقبل مـروري ((()))

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## علىمحمود

بارك الله فيكم

----------

